

Restaurant Discovery Site Zomato Buys IAC’s Urbanspoon, Enters the U.S - denzil_correa
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/12/restaurant-discovery-site-zomato-buys-iacs-urbanspoon-enters-the-u-s-market/

======
pkmishra
Great going Zomato

